# Orchestration of one of Beethoven's greatest string quartet Adagios - Rasumowsky, op. 59,1



## gerd.prengel (8 mo ago)

It was my joy to do recently an orchestration of one of Beethoven's greatest string quartet Adagios - from op. 59,1






I hope it will move you as it moves me ...

Gerd


----------

